# Wolf Bay/Perdido Bay Lights



## alexwho (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've seen many reports talking about lights in wolf bay. I am planning on going out tom with my brother and was wondering where I could find the lights to catch specks and reds. Thanks guys!

Edit: Wrong forum. I meant this to go under Inshore General. Could a mod move this please?


----------

